# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 60 gallon



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's the tank info: 60 gallon, been set up for 12 months, CO2 injection, fluorite substrate, 220 watts of light. Lights are on 10 hours/day. I started out just using Flourish and grew an algae farm with nice plants. I'm now supplementing with iron, nitrogen, potassium, and carbon as of yesterday (all SeaChem products). Most of the plants are new except the crypt "jungle" on the left and the rosette in the middle (not sure of the name). I plan of doing some more aquascaping after some growing in. Not really sure what I'm after yet, but the plants will probably stay the same.

Again, thanks for the help.
-Chad Lewis

full view









right side









left side









[This message was edited by ekim on Sat September 27 2003 at 02:55 AM.]


----------



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's the tank info: 60 gallon, been set up for 12 months, CO2 injection, fluorite substrate, 220 watts of light. Lights are on 10 hours/day. I started out just using Flourish and grew an algae farm with nice plants. I'm now supplementing with iron, nitrogen, potassium, and carbon as of yesterday (all SeaChem products). Most of the plants are new except the crypt "jungle" on the left and the rosette in the middle (not sure of the name). I plan of doing some more aquascaping after some growing in. Not really sure what I'm after yet, but the plants will probably stay the same.

Again, thanks for the help.
-Chad Lewis

full view









right side









left side









[This message was edited by ekim on Sat September 27 2003 at 02:55 AM.]


----------



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

Any sugestions would be appreciated


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

Your tank is really beutiful. The thing I like the most is that plant in the middle in front of the root. It makes a nice cotrast.
I think that the left side with cryptocorines is a little messy. But that round rocks, espessialy on the left are well situated and really nice.


----------

